# 30hp Tohatsu or 40hp Tohatsu for an 17' SUV



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

go with the 40 and dont look back  Once you get a couple of people and gear on the boat your going to want the extra power.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you go on Tohatsu's website it will give you fuel consumption break down


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

what color is the boat? and options?

the hull will only go so fast. so the real question is. what conditions do you fish. your skinniest water to run. how many people and gear? and how long are your runs?

either motor will get you to and from the spots. one just does it a little slower and better GPH.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

> what color is the boat? and options?
> 
> the hull will only go so fast. so the real question is.  what conditions do you fish.  your skinniest water to run.  how many people and gear? and how long are your runs?
> 
> either motor will get you to and from the spots.  one just does it a little slower and better GPH.




I also have yet to see an SUV17 that's LEVEL with one on the front deck and one on the pole with more motor then a 25hp 2 stroke.















If you go with a 30hp w/TnT you might as well go with a 50hp.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Sea foam green...

gear..6 rods, a tackle box, Trolling motor, 1 battery for now, center console steering, jack plate and other small things. 

Conditions. Crossing large bayous/small bays, tidal creek/ marshes. Ill be running skinny, but running deep of course to get to all my fishing. 

As for my runs they can be as long as I want them. There is so much fishing here its ridiculous. My usual runs will be any where from 3 miles to 8 and that is ONE way. My current boat limits me to how far I can run, this SUV is goin to open so many doors for me as to where I can go and how far.


I'll look up the MPG when I get home.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I have the 30 on my suv17 and the back end is much heavier than the front. I would have liked more power from the 40, but weight wise, glad I went with the 30. As it is now I think I still need trim tabs to balance it on take off. But, i'm not looking for a race so overall speed isn't a big thing to me. 
Adding that much more weight to the back end would make me really nervous.
Let us know what you do!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Since you are going remote instead of tiller


A Tohatsu 30hp remote weighs 182lbs.
A Tohatsu 40hp & 50hp weigh 210lbs.

I would go with a 50hp and change decals.

I would also go with a 15" shaft whatever motor you choose for use with a jack plate.

Have Mel cut the transom down.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

As I mentioned before the battery will be under the center console.

I'll be fishing mainly with only 2 people sometimes 3.

Charlie B. What speed are you seeing? 

Brazil, why cut the transom down?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

> As I mentioned before the battery will be under the center console.
> 
> I'll be fishing mainly with only 2 people sometimes 3.
> 
> ...




If you use a 20" shaft motor, cupped prop and a jack plate your cowling could hit the bottom of the poling platform.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > As I mentioned before the battery will be under the center console.
> >
> > I'll be fishing mainly with only 2 people sometimes 3.
> >
> ...



Interesting. I'll have to see if he can do it. The hull was already made, all he had to do is add the coffin box, plumb it, etc.

Any one else?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

My hull was made with a 3" riser. After running it awhile I had Mel cut it down and I added the jack plate. With the transom cut down and level with the cap it is 17 1/2" and not 15" like most think.

a 20" shaft has more weight then a 15" shaft. I think most would prefer the short shaft, but manufactures have gone to a 20" shaft for the most part.


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

I know you said 30 or 40 Tohatsu, but have you thought about an ETEC 30?  Splitting the weight (183lbs I think) but the performance will be more like the 40.  I would think with much better holeshot than the 30 Tohatsu from my experience.  Plus, the lower profile on the ETEC should reduce the platform conflict.

I have an ETEC 30 on my Generation 2 Copperhead - with a SS 11 pitch with cupping I see 31mph.  I dont know what it would be like on an SUV, but the more I run this boat - and pole this boat - the more I like this motor as a trade off between performance and weight. 

Good luck!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> If you go on Tohatsu's website it will give you fuel consumption break down


30hp is [email protected]
40hp is [email protected]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I had a 30 Honda 4-stroke on my SUV....and I definitely would have wanted a 40. It will perform great either way, but I think the skiff is better with a 40 and could handle a 50 on it. You can always slow down.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I had a 30 Honda 4-stroke on my SUV....and I definitely would have wanted a 40.  It will perform great either way, but I think the skiff is better with a 40 and could handle a 50 on it.  You can always slow down.


I just don't want to kill my draft that's all. It's rated up to a 50 for center console.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

If I were you I would have Mel rig the skiff and send it without power. You seem very rushed. Then make your choice when you have all your info on a motor.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, I'm just debating the engines. I was down for getting the 30hp until yesterday. Richard seems to think the 30hp is fine and that adding the extra 40 pounds from the 40hp on the back is alot of weight on these hulls.

Of course I can't get a hold of Mel to ask the master himself....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Dave Give me a few minutes and ill post up some pics of a suv 17 with a 40 loaded down 2 batt, charging system, gear, fuel, trolling motor. with 3 people on board and empty so you can see the draft for yourself


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Did you measure the draft?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

hope the pics look ok. This is a suv 17 with a yami 40 4 stroke. Nothing is taken out of the boat so shes always loaded down 























and here is a suv 17 with a 30 tiller and nothing else. If you look at the logos on the boats you can see there isnt much draft diffrence


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I just don't want to kill my draft that's all. It's rated up to a 50 for center console.


With a 40 or a 50 on it....balanced right.....your are still going to float in >6".


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. It's hard to tell by looking at them on my phone. My work computer blocks this website... :

Do you have any actual measurements?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

With two people and somewhat full load of gas and livewell i'm getting around 30-31 with the 30hp tohatsu


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

> hope the pics look ok. This is a suv 17 with a yami 40 4 stroke. Nothing is taken out of the boat so shes always loaded down
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pictures!

The problem is that you need an adult on the poling platform and another adult on the bow and have a third person trying to measure the draft and also add the 1" for the strakes.

The skiff also sits with the bow up (design) so balancing the skiff so that it's as level as possible will decrease draft and pole better.

For most places anyone fishes a few extra inches will not really make a difference, but a few areas will. You can also slide on mud bottom where you can't do that in The Keys etc......

I have mounted about 6 motors on my skiff from 115lbs to 228lbs. and there is a few inches difference.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info! 

I will make up my mind tomorrow and let Ricahrd know.

Decisions...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> With two people and somewhat full load of gas and livewell i'm getting around 30-31 with the 30hp tohatsu



Charlie, are you running the stock prop?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > hope the pics look ok. This is a suv 17 with a yami 40 4 stroke. Nothing is taken out of the boat so shes always loaded down
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Brazil, ill be around 230 since ill have the jackplate. That's if I go with the 40.

I can't make up my Dang mind.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

What type of jack plate are you going with? Is your build going to have a rear deck?

IMO, I would go with a manual jack plate with no more then 4" of back space. For the most part once the motor height and right prop are dialed you really don't need to move the plate.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Jacked-Up jack plate. Weighs 18 pounds.

Yes I'm getting the rear deck, but my battery will not be under the rear deck, it will be under the center console.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Also since you going with a remote instead of a tiller which will have TnT a 30hp-50hp are going to weigh within 30lbs or so of each other.

If draft is one of your biggest demands I would go with a tiller. If you are dead set on a remote I would go with a Tohatsu short shaft 50hp.

The difference in speed on this skiff between a 30hp and 40hp is less then 4mph.


This skiff is light and without sponsons really runs best, poles etc......with a light motor and simple build. If you feel the need for speed I would look into a bare bones Copperhead with a 60hp E-Tec which would not draft much as the sponsons provide lift for the bigger motors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

> Jacked-Up jack plate. Weighs 18 pounds.
> 
> Yes I'm getting the rear deck, but my battery will not be under the rear deck, it will be under the center console.




Maybe you need to re-think getting an SUV17, Tunnel Hull or a Copperhead.

There are a ton of builds and lots of info on real would numbers on both the SUV and Copperhead.

Sorry to confuse you. I'm not trying to, but maybe the the new tunnel hull with a 60hp E-tec, your jack plate would be a bad azz combo to run in where your at.


IMO, you also need to buy a cheap plane ticket and fly down for the weekend and SEE the Ankona shop and all three skiffs before putting down a large amount of cash on a skiff.

Or just trust the forum and wing it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

barebones Copperhead with a 50 hatsu or 60 etec is the way I would go. or maybe a used gen. 1 copperhead (used one in the for sale section) Never ridden in an SUV but copperhead seems like a lot more skiff IMO.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure where you plan on using this boat, but you don't need to a tunnel to get around most if not all of south louisiana. There are so many natural channels and canals available. I have an Suv14 with a 25 2stroke and can go anywhere the redfish swim. A tunnel would be great for someone learning the area, but spend enough time out there, and you'll see how pointless they are for our area....and get a 40


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

> I'm not sure where you plan on using this boat, but you don't need to a tunnel to get around most if not all of south louisiana. There are so many natural channels and canals available. I have an Suv14 with a 25 2stroke and can go anywhere the redfish swim. A tunnel would be great for someone learning the area, but spend enough time out there, and you'll see how pointless they are for our area....and get a 40



I know you have had your SUV a while and fish the same water as the OP so I recommend you two talk to each other before "Dave" has to be committed! 

No doubt you should be able to give him the best info.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, i'm actually still using the stock prop. I don't see the need for spending the money personally. It gets me where I need to go and fish!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

First, Kudos for deciding on Tohatsu, great motors with exepetional power/weight. now you are decideding on the block(motor) you have decided to either go with the 25/30 block or the 40/50 block. the 25 and 30hp models weight the same, but you want the extra 5 ponies, as you should, for the same weight. thats a good step. next you are looking at the 40/50 block, but you are only looking at the 40 horsepower output. it weighs the same as the 50. your question should be "should i get a 30hp hatsu, or a 50 hp hatsu" or "should i get a 150# motor or a 210# motor?".

i recently bought a used 40hp hatsu and i cuss the idiot who originally decided the extra 10 free ponies(my 40 and the 50hp version wiegh the same) weren't worth the extra cost from the dealer. It is now too much of a headache to "upgrade" the 40 to become a 50. carbs, intake, exhaust, possible electric box, etc. would need to be switched out, but everything else is the same.

soooo.... please get the biggest HP the block will allow from the manufacture.

and yes, i would get the 50 TLDI and switch the decal for $20. you wont look back(exept at friends in 30s and 40s!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the information and help guys! I really do appreciate it. It shed light on a couple things that help me make my decision.

I'm going with the 40hp 15" shaft with TnT of course. The 50hp is too much for me at this point in my budget.

Mel will be trimming the transom down and possibly raising the poling platform an inch or two to make sure I have optimal clearance from engine hood.  

I'm PUMPED as hell to get this boat!!! I will run the boat with the stock prop for several hours so I can get used to how it handles and drives then I will try a cupped prop and start dialing it in from there.  

Again thanks for everyones help and photos!


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

There we go...that setup should suit you fine down here. Congrats buddy. I hope to get a new setup from Mel. Just waiting on some pricing info.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Tide! 

Going from a RiveHawk with a 23hp Longtail mud motor to this SUV is going to enable me go further and get to many other fishing areas. I literally can't wait. My buddy is ready to enter into a few redfishing tournaments already. ;D

What setup are you looking to go with? Cayenne Im guessing?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I understand that you are on a budget and might already be over budget but I think the price difference bwteen the 40 and 50 is maybe 200-300 dollars. I would save the money from upgrading to a new cupped prop and put it towards the extra HP.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

its worth an extra $1000 IMHO. Ive said my peace, but then again, I am just an internet kid and I am not that old, whats my opinion.

btw, its an extra $197 for 10 ponies, try finding a 10hp outboard for that.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Yall are probably right, but I'm just gonna stick with the 40. It should be plenty of power for me, but I'm just some internet kid too.. ;D but I guess we will find out in a few weeks.


----------



## andercha1 (Sep 2, 2011)

SuperDave I would love to see the boat when you get back to Kenner.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Still don't understand the big deal over HP. What is the MPH difference between a 30hp and 40hp? All I know is, when i'm fishing, i'm crusing at about 1-2mph. 

Congrats on the new boat, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Still don't understand the big deal over HP.  What is the MPH difference between a 30hp and 40hp?  All I know is, when i'm fishing, i'm crusing at about 1-2mph.
> 
> Congrats on the new boat, can't wait to see the pics!


We, in this part of the world, are crazy about running shallow through muddy waters with motors jacked up and custom cupped props. ;D Gotta have that HP and 2strk torque to pop up on plane quickly and churn through the shallow stuff. Not to mention some times the closest launches are 10-15 miles from the fishing holes. It's a lot different out here in Texas & Louisiana.

Oh, and because HP is fun!


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

the 40 will work... but the 50 is the best bet in the long run. you can resell it for a better price. and the extra 10 hp will give you more torque and get you on plane faster while still getting dang near close to the 40 hp GPH


----------

